# mettre le feu (sens figuré)



## Duivel

Chèrs Francophones:

Merci de me confirmer si l'on peut dire_ 'mettre le feu'_ afin d'exprimer l'idée _'cartonner'_ ou pas...?
_
e.g. on va mettre le feu pendant le quiz_

Merci


----------



## mathilde70

Absolument.


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne savais pas  ...


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, c'est probablement possible, mais pour moi _mettre le feu_ ce serait plutôt mettre une ambiance folle. Si on me disait qu'on va _mettre le feu_ à un événement, je m'attendrais plutôt à un comportement extravagant et festif.


----------



## Duivel

Merci à tous

Je comprends l'idée


----------



## anangelaway

Grop said:


> ...mais pour moi _mettre le feu_ ce serait plutôt mettre une ambiance folle. Si on me disait qu'on va _mettre le feu_ à un événement, je m'attendrais plutôt à un comportement extravagant et festif.


 
Oui, tout à fait. 
Duivel, c_artonner_ en imaginant le contexte ici, serait plutôt dans le sens: faire un excellent score, et gagner si possible haut la main...


----------



## Aoyama

> _on va mettre le feu pendant le quiz_


toutes ces explications se tiennent (mais , moi qui prétends parler quelque peu le français, je n'avais jamais vu cet emploi), seulement dans le contexte de l'exemple proposé je ne suis pas si sûr que cet emploi soit fréquent.
Bien sûr, on peut imaginer "mettre le feu" = "aller à fond", "mettre toute la gomme" = "faire le maximum", donc "cartonner", "faire le meilleur score possible" ...
Mais sens _extrapolé_ pas vraiment usité en français hexagonal .


----------



## Ploupinet

Pas d'accord : c'est très courant, je l'ai très souvent entendu en tout cas ! (Et dans l'Hexagone, pas dans d'autres régions du monde francophone )


----------



## anangelaway

Qu'est-ce qui est très courant ? De dire 'mettre le feu' dans le sens de 'cartonner' ? Ha bon ? mmmm....


----------



## Ploupinet

Exact, j'ai lu trop vite désolé ! En effet, le sens en question n'est pas du tout celui auquel je pensais...


----------



## ohng

D'accord avec Anangelaway et pas du tout d'accord avec Mathilde. Il faut tout de même préciser que "mettre le feu" (qui signifie mettre une ambiance folle, "chauffer à blanc" une salle de spectacle, par exemple) et "cartonner", qui veut dire obtenir une excellente note à un examen ou connaître toutes les réponses à un quiz, sont deux expressions argotiques ou, du moins, très familières.


----------



## Alisso

Je suis d'accord, "mettre le feu" à un caractère plus festif.
Mais il me semble que l'on peut dire "je suis en feu", pour dire qu'on cartonne, à un jeu par exemple, non ?


----------



## anangelaway

Alisso, bonjour!
J'ai beau réfléchir et encore réfléchir, mais je n'ai jamais entendu _'Je suis en feu'_ dans ce sens-là, mais il se peut que cela se dise. _''Je suis en train_ _de tout exploser''_ (au jeu disons) oui, mais 'Je suis en feu', ne me viendrait pas comme ça.


----------



## itka

"Je suis en feu" ???  
Si quelqu'un me disait ça, je comprendrais tout au plus qu'il a vraiment très chaud... mais en même temps, je penserais qu'il parle curieusement ! Jamais, jamais entendu ça !


----------



## Alisso

Vraiment ? Vous me faites douter maintenant...


Réflexion faite, c'est probablement une traduction directe de l'expression anglaise [...] 
En bon/mauvais français, "je pète le feu" est peut-être plus connu...


----------



## itka

> "je pète le feu" est peut-être plus connu...


Ah, ça oui !  
Avec le sens de _"je suis parfaitement en forme"_ _"j'ai la pêche, la frite !"_ _"j'ai la forme olympique !"_. Pour moi, cela fait plus référence à une forme physique que mentale, mais... bon.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais là, on dérive un peu. Etre en feu, péter le feu, d'accord, mais "mettre le feu" non ...


----------



## mecacool

pour moi "mettre le feu".... c'est créer une ambiance folle, mettre une foule en délire..


----------



## Aoyama

Bienvenu mecacool !
Nous sommes bien d'accord.
Qu'est-ce à dire donc de "mettre le feu dans un quiz/examen". On se mettrait à danser dans la salle d'examen ? Risqué, pour le moins ...


----------



## mecacool

mettre le feu dans un examen? alors je ne vois pas du tout... il faut voir le contexte..


----------



## Aoyama

Voir la question initiale, au début de ce fil ...


----------



## mecacool

non je crois que l'on ne peut pas mettre le feu pendant le quiz, car mettre le feu ne veut pas dire cartonner.


----------



## mathilde70

Un de mes collègues (informaticien de 26 ans) utilise "mettre le feu" pour indiquer que l'équipe va faire un super travail. Il utilise l'expression au 2e degré, mais elle est tout de même utilisée dans ce genre de contexte. 
On pourrait aussi dire "c'est la fête" à l'annonce de nouvelles tâches à accomplir.
L'idée étant de faire croire qu'on peut travailler en s'amusant (ou le contraire).


----------



## Aoyama

> "mettre le feu" pour indiquer que l'équipe va faire un super travail. Il utilise l'expression au 2e degré, mais elle est tout de même utilisée dans ce genre de contexte.
> On pourrait aussi dire "c'est la fête" à l'annonce de nouvelles tâches à accomplir.
> L'idée étant de faire croire qu'on peut travailler en s'amusant (ou le contraire).


Les deux choses ici me semblent complètement différentes. "Faire un super travail" et
"c'est la fête"/"faire croire qu'on peut travailler en s'amusant (ou le contraire)".
La proposition initiale était "cartonner", que je comprends comme "atteindre un bon résultat", et que, humblement, je n'ai jamais entendu dans ce sens-là, mais que je peux imaginer.
Ici (sens de Mathilde), je pense que l'on est plutôt dans "se donner/y aller à fond". Quant à l'idée "festive", oui ...peut-être, même si ça me paraît particulier ...


----------

